# Two chopin etudes op.10 no.12(revolutionary) and op.25 no.12(ocean)



## demon (Jul 18, 2013)

Hello everyone 
I have posted two videos on youtube playing these two etudes,if you want to have a look ;p I would love to hear some opinions,advices etc 
Revolutionary:




Ocean:


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Besides the piano being slightly out of tune and buzzing strings, both on the lower register you are very good. Your technique is good especially you left hand work and I'm very impressed. My favourite was the ocean étude.

I look forward to hearing more of your playing - :tiphat:


----------



## demon (Jul 18, 2013)

Thank you very much  Its been around 4-5 months since its last tune,i think its time for another tune.The sound quality of the ocean etude is better because i used a better microphone


----------



## Downbeat (Jul 10, 2013)

The notes are all there, and you are controlling the rhythm very well...that is quite an achievement!
In terms of the Revulutionary, I feel the left hand needs to convey the mood. Think from the heart...imagine running water in a river navigating turns and rocks. The important thing it to convey a mood, not a series of notes. Perhaps listen to Ashkenazy playing these (there is plenty of him on You Tube). Also, think of the piece as a whole...like a finished painting you appreciate in its entirety when you step back from the easel. 
Musically, the Ocean did more for me.
Keep it up...you have a lot of talent, and it is clear that you are a disciplined player!


----------



## demon (Jul 18, 2013)

Thank you very much for your comment Downbeat!You are right, the Revolutionary does need a bit more work.I also believe that the ocean etude is better played , and i think the main reason is because i worked on it for much longer


----------



## Ocean Elf (Sep 5, 2017)

Love it.  It takes nerves of steel to play those without a single wrong or smudged noete.


----------



## Ocean Elf (Sep 5, 2017)

Yes! It's my favourite etude too, in fact, favourite piece of music of all time. I'm learning it after years of playing, then suffering burnout, now passion has returned, and I'm glad to have waited with attempting this. IMO it will be the best piece I ever learned, beating out other classical pieces and popular tunes I've learned or performed. Etude 25-12 is just epic.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Very good playing, takes guts to perform such a piece and posting it is even more courages.


----------



## Holden4th (Jul 14, 2017)

Well done for posting your playing. It's very good.

In Op 10/12 you need to be more assertive with your left hand. Let it lead and get your right hand to follow. It's the reason Chopin wrote this study, to let the LH do the talking. Let's face it, the RH work is very easy but the left hand is taxing. Chopin is asking your to use your weakest finger (LH pinkie) to drive most of the piece.


----------

